# Accéder aux partitions depuis linux et mac



## wolfbang (17 Mars 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai tout récemment installé Ubuntu sur une partition dédiée dans mon MBP.

Après quelques heures de recherche et tripatouillages, je n'arrive toujours pas à accéder à la partition Linux depuis le Mac, et l'inverse non plus.

- Est-il réellement possible d'accéder librement à ses fichiers sur une ou l'autre partition, entre ces deux systèmes ?
- Ou faut-il créer une partition supplémentaire lisible par les 2 systèmes, où seront stockés les fichiers ?

J'espère que ma question ne fait pas doublon mais je ne suis pas arrivé à trouver une réponse claire... Merci d'avance !


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2016)

wolfbang a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai tout récemment installé Ubuntu sur une partition dédiée dans mon MBP.
> 
> ...


Avoir une partition "tampon" entre les deux, par exemple formatée en ExFAT, est une solution.
Côté OS X, on ne verra pas les partitions usuelles de Linux : Ext3fs ou Ext4fs etc. sauf à installer des logiciels tiers.
Mais côté Linux, tu devrais voir sans problème les partitions HFS+ (système de fichiers par défaut de OS X). Et, depuis quelques années, les partitions JHFS+, c'est-à-dire HFS+ journalisée. Peut-être te faut-il installer l'extension _ad hoc_ ou simplement faire le montage à la main.
Toutefois : si tu montes la partition OS X en lecture/écriture alors que tu es sous Linux, OS X relancera l'indexation (Spotlight) de cette partition au prochain redémarrage sous OS X.

C'est là l'intérêt de la partition intermédiaire, sur laquelle désactiver Spotlight définitivement n'est pas trop préjudiciable. Ou alors installer ce qu'il faut pour accéder depuis OS X à la partition Linux (par exemple : ExtFS pour Mac).


----------



## wolfbang (23 Mars 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Avoir une partition "tampon" entre les deux, par exemple formatée en ExFAT, est une solution.
> Côté OS X, on ne verra pas les partitions usuelles de Linux : Ext3fs ou Ext4fs etc. sauf à installer des logiciels tiers.
> Mais côté Linux, tu devrais voir sans problème les partitions HFS+ (système de fichiers par défaut de OS X). Et, depuis quelques années, les partitions JHFS+, c'est-à-dire HFS+ journalisée. Peut-être te faut-il installer l'extension _ad hoc_ ou simplement faire le montage à la main.
> Toutefois : si tu montes la partition OS X en lecture/écriture alors que tu es sous Linux, OS X relancera l'indexation (Spotlight) de cette partition au prochain redémarrage sous OS X.
> ...


Merci bompi, ça marche super !


----------

